# Pub Quiz Team



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Just a thought, but would anyone be interested in joining one? I hear Rydges on a Monday night is a good one, also Premier In at Silicon Oasis on a Wednesday, there used to be one at Jebel Ali Club that was always a giggle, but I can't remember what night it was on...

Anyone?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm in....well I can't commit to every Monday or Wednesday, but can try and make it most of the time, depending on the babysitter situation.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Could give a whirl, depending on days and timings.
Depends how smart ya got to be..............................


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I hear one gets smarter as the night goes by.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

If this isn't a joke, then I'm in too


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Let's have an Expatforum group for these pub quiz thingamajigs! It'll be fun! :clap2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I think the Jebal Ali club quiz is on a Monday

-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Let's have an Expatforum group for these pub quiz thingamajigs! It'll be fun! :clap2:


sounds ok with thinamajigs and wachamacallits, how can we lose


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

especially if doohickeys are involved too


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Nelson's at Media Rotana also does a really good quiz night. I can't remember the exact day though.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

I work at Silicon Oasis (and currently staying at the Premier Inn)
This could be a match made in heaven!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp where are you? There seem to be quite a few people interested....pick a place and we'll show up (Inshallah!  )


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

OK quick update from Silicon Oasis.
The DJ who put on quiz night moved back to Australia so they don't have it anymore.
The word on the street is that the other Premier Inn (not the airport) has it on Tuesday night.
F.Y.I.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`ve done the quiz at Ridges on a Monday, it`s good Craic, they`ve got decent beer (it was either Caffreys or Kilkenny) and they had a pool table. All in all a good night out~!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I`ve done the quiz at Ridges on a Monday, it`s good Craic, they`ve got decent beer (it was either Caffreys or Kilkenny) and they had a pool table. All in all a good night out~!!


Bloody oirish!

This was more of a "Throw it in there and see what the interest is" thread...

But thinking about it, as I know that (a competing expat website) have a team at Rydges every monday.....

Hmmmm


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So are we talking Rydges then????


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

I don't know where that is, but I'm in!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> So are we talking Rydges then????


Good morning Randy Crapp 
Another is the Byblos hotel Tecom, Tuesday nights


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Count me in from the beginning of July.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

stewart said:


> Good morning Randy Crapp
> Another is the Byblos hotel Tecom, Tuesday nights


Sorry Byblos is Monday nights 
Quiz & Bingo


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Sorry Byblos is Monday nights
> Quiz & Bingo


Did someone say BINGO?!!  :clap2: :clap2: I've always wanted to play that game!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I hope the bingo grandmas are not there. They play like ten cards, have bingo special dobbers, very serious, very quick and damn if they dont win EVERY time! I hate them dang grannies that play bingo all day!!!!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And don't forget their "Bingo Wings" too....

(You might need to google that one....)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No.. I think I know what you mean. I am guessing your not a fan as you think your old butt should have the young girls too!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I hope the bingo grandmas are not there. They play like ten cards, have bingo special dobbers, very serious, very quick and damn if they dont win EVERY time! I hate them dang grannies that play bingo all day!!!!!!


LOL! LOL! I know!!! I can't keep up with them! You better start practicing now so you can be as good when you are a granny! 

Otherwise it'll be :boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> No.. I think I know what you mean. I am guessing your not a fan as you think your old butt should have the young girls too!


:rofl:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> No.. I think I know what you mean. I am guessing your not a fan as you think your old butt should have the young girls too!


Who could be a fan of BWs???


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Who could be a fan of BWs???


The same age ranged men ??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Are they the same as buffalo wings?!


----------



## danpardy (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm moving to Dubai in August, definitely up for some pub quiz action then!

---
Dan


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just checking....are we still doing this?


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> And don't forget their "Bingo Wings" too....
> 
> (You might need to google that one....)


BINGO WINGS!!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I hope the *bingo grandmas *are not there
> 
> AC will be there for sure...........................................


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> And don't forget their "Bingo Wings" too....
> 
> (You might need to google that one....)



bingo wings - Google Search



BACK TO TOPIC.

When are we going to do it.........................???????


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'll check over the next few days, if it's on I'll book a table for 5th July, watch this space so to speak...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> I'll check over the next few days, if it's on I'll book a table for 5th July, watch this space so to speak...


Where will this be? I think the place at Byblos in Tecom is nice!


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

:boink:
Crown and Lion? Is it the Crown and Lion? Is it?
The place looks awesome. That's totally where we should do it!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> :boink:
> Crown and Lion? Is it the Crown and Lion? Is it?
> The place looks awesome. That's totally where we should do it!



I think it is. Byblos Hotel Dubai UAE - Restaurants & Bars
Andy Capp, Monday night is Quiz Night at this place. Let us know if you're ok with it since you're the one who started this thread. 
I'm free 5th July!  (and please no jokes about "how much do you charge on other nights?" )


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I meant Aussie Legends - yes an AUSTRALIAN BAR (Stu, you listening?) at Ridges Hotel in Satwa actually....

We'll be up against another expat forum team though - from a rival site.....


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Well I meant Aussie Legends - yes an AUSTRALIAN BAR (Stu, you listening?) at Ridges Hotel in Satwa actually....
> 
> We'll be up against another expat forum team though - from a rival site.....



I think we've got some mighty sharp people in this forum.
We can take 'em!
As long as the questions are about American football and beer, I'm your ace!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Well I meant Aussie Legends - yes an AUSTRALIAN BAR (Stu, you listening?) at Ridges Hotel in Satwa actually....
> 
> We'll be up against another expat forum team though - from a rival site.....


I hear you but prob to many of those OZ people there


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> I think we've got some mighty sharp people in this forum.
> We can take 'em!
> As long as the questions are about American football and beer, I'm your ace!


I'm sure none of us care what the questions are. We'll just give them American Football and Beer answers!! 

Once you all decide, do let me know. Stew, if it's in Satwa....hmm, can I ride with you guys?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm sure none of us care what the questions are. We'll just give them American Football and Beer answers!!
> If it an aussie bar i might even know some answers
> 
> Once you all decide, do let me know. Stew, if it's in Satwa....hmm, can I ride with you guys?


Will do neighbour


----------



## English Rose (Jun 27, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Just a thought, but would anyone be interested in joining one? I hear Rydges on a Monday night is a good one, also Premier In at Silicon Oasis on a Wednesday, there used to be one at Jebel Ali Club that was always a giggle, but I can't remember what night it was on...
> 
> Anyone?


sounds good - count me in ...


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Rydges Plaza, not that far from me 

I'm your man for answering those obscure questions where everyone just looks at you when you answer.

I'm free from next Monday.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So this is beginning to look like the following...

Me (Well, no party without Punch!)
Pamela
Stuart
Nola
English Rose
Sdh080

Maybes
Expatusa
Felixtoo
Jynx

Is that it?

The competition (full of expats from britain) normally manage about 10 or so - and we have to beat them!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> So this is beginning to look like the following...
> 
> Me (Well, no party without Punch!)
> Pamela
> ...


Do I sense a bit of rivalry?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well _technically_ me (and a few other's) could be in both teams.. But...

I defected!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Well _technically_ me (and a few other's) could be in both teams.. But...
> 
> I defected!


I didn't even know there was another forum.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> So this is beginning to look like the following...
> 
> Me (Well, no party without Punch!)
> Pamela
> ...


I am not confirmed yet mate due to the site timings in AD at moment.
If we have one closer to my side of town I would be a definate.
Will let you know how I am travelling later in week.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This being the day after our independence day, might not be in. Depends on what I do with the hooligans from the states 

And I dont watch tv or movies and am not one of the types who knows a little about everything, more like the type who knows alot about a few things. Not watching moves for the last 18ish years leaves me not knowing much of anything about actors, movies, televisions shows, and lots of other stuff that seems to get asked in this sort of thing. 

Can't we have a bowling night??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> This being the day after our independence day, might not be in. Depends on what I do with the hooligans from the states
> 
> And I dont watch tv or movies and am not one of the types who knows a little about everything, more like the type who knows alot about a few things. Not watching moves for the last 18ish years leaves me not knowing much of anything about actors, movies, televisions shows, and lots of other stuff that seems to get asked in this sort of thing.
> 
> Can't we have a bowling night??


So Jynx is out. Any other ladies signing up for this??


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I would do, but seeing as the company has got us working stupid hours I can't make it


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Am I allowed to join in as a recent winner of a Radio 2 quiz?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> This being the day after our independence day, might not be in. Depends on what I do with the hooligans from the states
> 
> And I dont watch tv or movies and am not one of the types who knows a little about everything, more like the type who knows alot about a few things. Not watching moves for the last 18ish years leaves me not knowing much of anything about actors, movies, televisions shows, and lots of other stuff that seems to get asked in this sort of thing.
> 
> Can't we have a bowling night??



Count me in for bowling  Although Nintendio Wii bowling at Radisson better as you can have a beer whilst bowling


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> I would do, but seeing as the company has got us working stupid hours I can't make it



Ahhh.. that is no excuse. I leave for work at 4am and am pulling up to the apartment at 7:30 pm and still have managed to make a few expat nights out 

I will try to make it as being pushed along to join in on this one by the regulars. 

SBP  your not only allowed, you are required!!!

And will keep an eye out for the thread about the wii bowling.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> Am I allowed to join in as a recent winner of a Radio 2 quiz?


What did you win??? You've only been her 3 months or so...don't say a Million Dirhams!!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Er..................a Million Dirhams


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP said:


> Er..................a Million Dirhams


Well... SBP.. You are looking mighty sexy today. You need some company :eyebrows:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Er..................a Million Dirhams


Your shout........................................!!!!!!!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Er..................*a Million Dirhams*


If thats the case I will have your prizes son cause you can afford to pay for them


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> Er..................a Million Dirhams


SBP....you are my bestest friend ever!!!


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm up for this


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey everyone, looks like I can't make it next week. Heading out of town for a short holiday :clap2:
Hope you all have a great time!!


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

So, has anyone called the pub to see if we can join? I'm willing to do so.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You just have to turn up and make a team.
-


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> You just have to turn up and make a team.
> -


Even better! Everybody's a winner!

Aussie Legends this Monday night 5 July 2010 @ 8pm

:clap2:


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

So how's the team coming along?!


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> So how's the team coming along?!


I think it stands like this:

Andy Capp (Well, no party without *Punch*!)
Stuart
Nola
English Rose
Sdh080
xpatusa
Felixtoo
nat_c

Maybe
Jynxgirl


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> I think it stands like this:
> 
> Andy Capp (Well, no party without *Punch*!)
> Stuart
> ...


I'm sure we manage to rumble up a few more


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> I think it stands like this:
> 
> Andy Capp (Well, no party without *Punch*!)
> Stuart
> ...


Add me under "maybe". And also SBP is confirmed, I think.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> I think it stands like this:
> 
> Andy Capp (Well, no party without *Punch*!)
> Stuart
> ...


I'm away for at least July but am in when I get back


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

nola said:


> I'm away for at least July but am in when I get back


No "womyn" allowed....


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> No "womyn" allowed....


No old boys either


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

nola said:


> No old boys either


Or older birds.....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ouch


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Or older birds.....


I meant as in old boys club


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

So what's the plan for tonight?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Table for 8 is booked from 7.30 under Andy!!!!

Rydges Plaza, Al Diyafa Road, Satwa

And i can just see it now, 2 or 3 of us will be there....


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Table for 8 is booked from 7.30 under Andy!!!!
> 
> Rydges Plaza, Al Diyafa Road, Satwa
> 
> And i can just see it now, 2 or 3 of us will be there....


haha, right time to nip home, indulge in some of the 3S approach to getting ready and be there for 730, I'm not always the most punctual..................


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> haha, right time to nip home, indulge in some of the 3S approach to getting ready and be there for 730, I'm not always the most punctual..................


See you at 11 then....

I sent a PM to all those that I could, Stuart and English Rose have decided not to accept PMs. Any reason why?

Anyway, you're on the list too....


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

I'm leaving work now. 
YAAAAAY!!!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> haha, right time to nip home, indulge in some of the 3S approach to getting ready and be there for 730, I'm not always the most punctual..................


Wont be at tonights mate, got to start to early in morning


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> See you at 11 then....
> 
> I sent a PM to all those that I could, Stuart and English Rose have decided not to accept PMs. Any reason why?
> I have no idea about this I want to know who has been playing wiyh my settings.......................?
> Anyway, you're on the list too....


How did the first one go..................


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

stewart said:


> How did the first one go..................


We didn't win. 

I don't remember getting home.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> We didn't win.
> 
> I don't remember getting home.


Well thats a bonus


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

In fact I think we came next off last - and that was only cos sdh was good at the world cup questions....


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> In fact I think we came next off last - and that was only cos sdh was good at the world cup questions....


I hope you did not hold up the bar AC. zzzzz, zzzzzz, zzzzzzz


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

stewart said:


> I hope you did not hold up the bar AC. zzzzz, zzzzzz, zzzzzzz


Oh no. Andy Capp was in rare form last night!
I think we all were!

That was a great time and a great group to hang out with.
Only wish the rest of you showed up...
Maybe next week, right?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

That wasnt rare form for Andy... 

Next week... I wont go drop something off at an emiratis at 6 to be stuck there until nearly eleven. Can I get a map???


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I did think the comment i made to someone I've known (and disliked) for years here that "The years spent in the sun have not been kind to you"..

Was probably the best I've come out with in a while...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

xpatusa said:


> Oh no. Andy Capp was in rare form last night!
> I think we all were!
> 
> That was a great time and a great group to hang out with.
> ...


Some of us had to work


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Off topic here but I have to say this....I'm still in Bangkok and have been enjoying it so far, except for one little thing that is so damn annoying! Every place I go, I see retired old men aged 60 and above with young Thai girls aged 25 and below. It's disgusting!! 
Ok rant over..... :focus:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

We miss you too Pammy. Dont let one of the old dudes try the 'older and more to offer' line... Feel so sorry for those girls who have no other options to have to stoop to that.  

Enjoy the rest of your vacation. I expect some butterscotch something when you come back


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Off topic here but I have to say this....I'm still in Bangkok and have been enjoying it so far, except for one little thing that is so damn annoying! *Every place I go, I see retired old men aged 60 and above with young Thai girls aged 25 and below.* It's disgusting!!
> Ok rant over..... :focus:


No different to here then.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Off topic here but I have to say this....I'm still in Bangkok and have been enjoying it so far, except for one little thing that is so damn annoying! Every place I go, I see retired old men aged 60 and above with young Thai girls aged 25 and below. It's disgusting!!
> Ok rant over..... :focus:


HaHaHa get used to it.
Every Aussie old blokes dream, Thailand, the filthy f***'s.
It disgusts me to, but it keeps happening...........................!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zhiana (Jul 9, 2010)

When/where and I''ll probably come! Sounds like a lot of fun

although I'm a bit shy as I won't know anyone


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> HaHaHa get used to it.
> Every Aussie old blokes dream, Thailand, the filthy f***'s.
> It disgusts me to, but it keeps happening...........................!!!!!!!!


Lol Stewy, I actually met a very decent Australian man and his 24 year old son in Bangkok during the Germany/Spain Semis. Now, I'm beginning to wonder if he really was all that decent! 

Are we doing a quiz night again? Can we try a different place perhaps this time?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

For SDH080 and Stewy....case in point: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/th...ng-thailand/52813-alone-again.html#post331883


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Zhiana said:


> When/where and I''ll probably come! Sounds like a lot of fun
> 
> although I'm a bit shy as I won't know anyone


How about Friday then;

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/52860-fri-16-july-brunch.html


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> For SDH080 and Stewy....case in point: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/th...ng-thailand/52813-alone-again.html#post331883


Yer nice one Pamy 

Dont think anything organised for tonight 
AC probably asleep somewhere :eyebrows:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Off topic here but I have to say this....I'm still in Bangkok and have been enjoying it so far, except for one little thing that is so damn annoying! Every place I go, I see retired old men aged 60 and above with young Thai girls aged 25 and below. It's disgusting!!
> Ok rant over..... :focus:


Maybe you should start a new thread about this in the lounge or the Thailand forum :eyebrows:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

nola said:


> Maybe you should start a new thread about this in the lounge or the Thailand forum :eyebrows:


I think there was a similar thread about this somewhere in the lounge already and lots of difference of opinions. In the end, the thread was closed, if I remember correctly.
It's amazing really, all these older men....so delusional!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I think there was a similar thread about this somewhere in the lounge already and lots of difference of opinions. In the end, the thread was closed, if I remember correctly.
> It's amazing really, all these older men....so delusional!


I know - I'm just being naughty!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I think there was a similar thread about this somewhere in the lounge already and lots of difference of opinions. In the end, the thread was closed, if I remember correctly.
> It's amazing really, all these older men....so delusional!


But surely it's true love on the part of the women?  I mean, it can't have anything to do with the money surely?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

nola said:


> But surely it's true love on the part of the women?  I mean, it can't have anything to do with the money surely?


:nono: You're just being cantankerous now Nola...


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> :nono: You're just being cantankerous now Nola...


Me? I've never been cantankerous in my life...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> :nono: You're just being cantankerous now Nola...


Thats a big word noddy.........................
Nice avatar............................................


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

stewart said:


> Thats a big word noddy.........................
> Nice avatar............................................


I think he actually means contentious because everyone knows I'm never cantankerous  Although I'm never contentious either


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

nola said:


> I think he actually means contentious because everyone knows I'm never cantankerous  Although I'm never contentious either


No, I meant cantankerous...




> –adjective
> disagreeable to deal with; contentious; peevish: a cantankerous, argumentative woman.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> No, I meant cantankerous...


Oh, I guess that comes from a male dictionary - didn't realise it was an adjective invented only for women  oops, is that too feminist? 

What would the word be for a disagreeable, contentious, peevish man? (and you can't name anyone specifically)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

nola said:


> Oh, I guess that comes from a male dictionary - didn't realise it was an adjective invented only for women  oops, is that too feminist?
> 
> What would the word be for a disagreeable, contentious, peevish man? (and you can't name anyone specifically)


Cappish?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

nola said:


> Oh, I guess that comes from a male dictionary - didn't realise it was an adjective invented only for women  oops, is that too feminist?
> 
> What would the word be for a disagreeable, contentious, peevish man? (and you can't name anyone specifically)


Male in a Female body


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

stewart said:


> Male in a Female body


:boxing::boxing:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I guess we didnt do one this week??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Last week's loss was a big bruise to the ego! 
Well, they need some smart ladies to join then....perhaps next week then?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Last week's loss was a big bruise to the ego!
> Well, they need some smart ladies to join then....perhaps next week then?


Smart ladies in Dubai?

We might as well be looking for 3 wise men and a virgin - they don't exist here!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Smart ladies in Dubai?
> 
> We might as well be looking for 3 wise men and a virgin - they don't exist here!


How about some cantankerous ones?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Cappish ones only....


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Smart ladies in Dubai?
> 
> We might as well be looking for 3 wise men and a virgin - they don't exist here!


Better import some from OZ then.................................


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok, how about Monday night at that Byblos Hotel pub thingy?? Should I put up a new thread and will everyone show up?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Ok, how about Monday night at that Byblos Hotel pub thingy?? Should I put up a new thread and will everyone show up?


Go for it Pamela :clap2::clap2:


----------

